# Tauwürmer hältern



## Forellenhunter (1. November 2005)

Hoffe, dass ich in diesem Forum richtig bin.
Meine bessere Hälfte hat mir vom Flohmarkt einen riesen Stapel Angelzeitschriften mitgebracht, teils älteren Datums. In einer dieser Zeitschriften beschreibt jemand, wie er Tauwürmer bis zu einem halben Jahr hältert. 
Er weicht Zeitungspapier mit heissem Wasser ein, bis nur noch Fasern vorhanden sind. Nach dem Abkühlen setzt er die Würmer in diesen festen Brei. Alle zwei Wochen wechselt er diesen. So sollen die TW`s bis zu 6 Monaten überleben.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Art von Hälterung?
Grüße
FH


----------



## muddyliz (1. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/koeder.htm#wurm2


----------



## Amerika1110 (1. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hallo Forellenhunter,
ich habe eine Maurertubben vom Baumarkt mit einer gelochten Abdeckplatte aus Sperrholz komplettiert und fülle diesen mit geknülltem, angefeuchtetem
Zeitungspapier zu 75%. Wenn ichTauwürmer gesammelt habe, schütte ich diese auf ein feuchtes Tuch, welches auf dem Papier im Tubben liegt.
Gesunde Würmer verkriechen sich im Papier, verletzte, tote Würmer bleiben
auf dem Lappen liegen und müssen schnell entfernt werden.
In Abständen von 14 Tagen gebe ich in Wasser eingeweichte, zerrissene Eier-
verpackungen aus Pappe und Kaffeegrund dazu.
So halten sich bis zu 200 Tauwürmer an kühlem, frostfreien Ort locker bis zur Quappenzeit und bleiben schön knackig.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Cerfat (1. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

In Fernsehen gibt es doch immer diese Sendung, "Einfach genial"

http://www.mdr.de/einfach-genial/

Da hatte vor kurzem mal jemand n Wurmkiste gemacht und vorgestellt die das ganze Jahr in der Küche steht. Soll angeblich gut funzen. Hab mal grad auf der Site geguckt, allerdings jetzt nichts gefunden.


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Danke erstmal für Eure Antworten. 
Werde das jetzt mal probieren. Mal schauen, ob ich noch ein paar Würmer finde, und dann heisst es Testen. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## heinzrch (2. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

geht vieleicht, aber ich glaube nicht, daß die Würmer sonderlich gut schmecken (nach Zeitung), 
ich nehm daher lieber Moos aus dem Wald (von alten Bäumen abgekratzt) oder von den Steinen am Kanal zum hältern.


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Und wie lange kann man die Würmer im Moos hältern?
Grüße
FH


----------



## Amerika1110 (3. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

@heinzrch

ich habe zwar die Würmer noch nicht probiert, aber entweder Zeitungspapier
ist geschmacksneutral oder unsere Fische sind sehr wissbegierig.
Natürlich darfst Du nur normales Zeitungspapier nehmen und nicht das von
Hochglanzmagazinen. Normales Zeitungspapier besteht fast ausschließlich
aus Holzzellulose. Das heißt, wenn die Würmer das Papier klein gemacht
haben, entsteht erstklassiger Humusboden. Zweitens bleiben die Würmer
im Papier sehr sauber und knackig
Habe damit noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Forellenhunter (3. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Ich kenn das mit dem zeitungspapier vom Hältern von Dendros. Aber funzt das auch bei Tauwürmern|kopfkrat 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Amerika1110 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

@ Forellenhunter

wir machen das seit über 25 jahren so mit unseren Tauwürmern und halten Sie damit bei regelmäßiger Kontrolle des Tubbens länger als 6 Monate.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Cerfat (4. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Schaut mal hier vorbei, da gibt es noch jede Menge dazu zu lesen.

http://www.regenwurm.de/koeder.htm


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hab mir mal so ein Maurerbottich besorgt. Werde am WE mal etwas Zeitung zu Brei verarbeiten und mal 20-30 Würmer reinsetzen. Wenn die bis zum Frühjahr überleben, kann ich mir ordentlich Würmer suchen, und das reicht das ganze Jahr.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Müdertom (5. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hallo Leute,
das mit dem Zeitungspapier ist wirklich gut, aber Würmer leben nun mal in Erde, wo sie sich auch am wohlsten fühlern. 
Mein Tip:   einen Bottich ca 15 cm hoch mit guter Wurmerde füllen, dann etwas Zeitungspapier und obenauf Moos. Unten sollte die Erde ziemlich trocken sein und das Moos sollte man etwas feucht halten.
Das hat sich nach meinen Erfahrungen am besten bewährt. Die Würmer sollten aber auser Zeitungen auch noch etwas anderes fressen, da diese Ernährung zu einseitig ist und die Würmer aus diesem Grund wahrscheinlich nicht länger als 6 Monate zu hältern sind. Kaffeesatz mögen sie besonders gerne, es gibt aber auch ein spezielles Wurmfutter im Handel.

mfG
Der Wurmzüchter


----------



## Forellenhunter (6. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hab auch schon diverse Versuche mit Erde unternommen. Funktioniert aber bei Tauwürmern nicht so recht. Hab meine Würmer bis dato immer in trockenem Gras gehältert. Muss man allerdings spätestens nach 2-3 Tagen erneuern. Deswegen die Frage mit dem Zeitungspapier.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Seebaer (6. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

*Da ist buchstäblich der Wurm drinnen!!!*

Hallo -

habe im Keller eine Kiste mit einer Schicht eingeweichtes Zeitungspapier und einer Schicht Moos stehen - das ich immer feucht (wichtig) halte und von Zeit zur Zeit beides teilweise erneuere. Dabei nehme ich die Würmer heraus um sie anschließend obenauf zulegen. Die gesunden verkrümmeln sich gleich wieder - die anderen lese ich heraus.
Füttern tue ich sie mit Kaffeesatz und zerdrückten Eierschalen.

Wenn in Deiner Nähe sich zufällig ein Golfplatz oder eine Parkanlage befindet wo der Rasen über Nachts berieselt wird schau doch mal zu früher Morgenstunde dort vorbei. Du wirst happy sein wieviele Würmer du kostenlos dort einsammeln kannst. Aber nicht zu spät kommen.
*"Früher Vogel fängt den Wurm" *alt.chin.Sprichwort

Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir

Seebaer


----------



## bolli (6. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hi,

ich denke es sind drei Kriterien für die Hälterung ganz entscheidend:

- Umgebungstemperatur. Lieber etwas kälter als zu warm!
- Ausreichend Feuchtigkeit OHNE Staunässe
- gute Nahrung. Die Würmer brauchen ´was zu "kauen" 

Ich habe einen 3-Liter-Eimer mit etwas Erde und viel feuchtem, halbverrottetem Laub im Kühlschrank stehen. Darin halten sich bis zu 50 Tauwürmer über Monate. Alle 2-3 Wochen kontrolliere ich die Feuchtigkeit und
gebe eine Handvoll neues Laub hinein.


----------



## DonCamile (18. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Noch ein Tip:
http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/futter_koeder/futter_koeder_text/zucht.htm


----------



## Müdertom (18. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hi,
gebe mal etwas Rasenschnitt dazu, das mögen die Würmer noch lieber


----------



## Seebaer (19. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Habe gestern meinen Würmer frisches Moos rein.

Dazu noch etwas Kaffeesatz und schön klein gemachte Eierschalen.

Anschließend die Würmer obenauf gelegt und nach einer halben Stunde die paar abgelesen die sich noch nicht verkrümmelt hatten.

Denke für die nächsten paar Wochen sind sie wieder versorgt.
Ab und zu etwas feucht machen reicht.

Gruß    Seebaer        <°)))))>><


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Bei Tauwürmern habe ich mit Erde bis dato immer schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Irgendwie waren nach ein paar Tagen die Würmer verschwunden, nicht alle aber doch ein grosser teil. Rausklettern können sie aber nicht.#c 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Müdertom (20. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hallo,
Tauwürmer mögen es feucht aber nicht nass. Oftmals wird die Erde nur oben kontrolliert, ob sie noch feucht ist. Natürlich trocknet sie oben zuerst ab und ist unten noch richtig nass. Das vertragen Tauwürmer gar nicht und sie verenden am Boden des Behälters. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, je kühler die Würmer gehältert werden umso trockener sollte die Erde sein. In meinem Kühlraum hältere ich die Würmer in nahezu ganz trockener Erde bei ca 3 Grad. Laubwürmer und Denrdobenas halte ich etwas wärmer, aber ebenso in fast trockener Erde. Durch den Zusatz von feuchtem Futter wie Salat und ähnlichem, wird die Erde mit der Zeit von alleine feucht und man muss aufpassen, wenn man noch zusätzlich Wasser dazugeben will


----------



## Batscha (20. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Hi ich mach es noch etwas anders.... das überwässerungs und belüftungsproblem löse ich darin: ich benutze einen alten Bettdeckenbezug aus leinen, den ich in einen plastikeinkaufskorb mit schlitzen(die zum zusammenklappen) lege, darein kommt Wurmerde (meine hab ich von superwurm.de 6l 2,50euro) mit befeuteten zerkleinerten eierkartons. Darein kommen dann die würmer egal welche (tauis o. dendros) nur nicht unbedingt mischen. wenn sich die würmer verkrochen haben, nehme ich die enden des bezuges und drehe sie ein, so kann mir keiner abhauen. jetzt kann ich die erde bewässern,was zu viel ist fließt ab. nur aufpassen es muss ca einmal die woche bewässert werden, da durch diese methode auch mehr wasser verdunsten kann. ab und zu streue ich etwas wurmfutterpulver (auch von superwurm kg 2 euro) nach dem bewässern in die erde, ist mir lieber als gras blätter etc.,da die in der feuchten erde immer schimmeln,und man den kram dann raussammeln muss.Viele grüße und viel erfolg mit der hälterbox
p.s. meine dendros vermehren sich prächtig und die tauis sind munter anders als päckchenware#6


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

Habe leider keinen kalten Keller, bei uns sind es im Winter immer noch mindestens 16°C. Und Kühlschrank hat meine Regierung was gegen:c 
Werde das nächstes Frühjahr mal mit dem Zeitungspapier ausprobieren. Das dümmste was passieren kann, ist dass die Tauis den Geist aufgeben, und die Würmersuche für die Katz war.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Batscha (20. November 2005)

*AW: Tauwürmer hältern*

hi, also ich hab meine in einer ecke unserer garage stehen, da sinds im sommer weit mehr als 16 grad, aber die tauis hats nicht gestört....in der feuchten erde ist bestimmt auch kühler... hauptsache die bekommen keinen frost ab


----------

